# Vinegar in coleslaw?



## smilineyes1 (Jul 16, 2006)

do you have to use vinegar in when making coleslaw


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

smilineyes1 said:
			
		

> do you have to use vinegar in when making coleslaw


Hi Smilineyes,
I think most people use vinegar in coleslaw..Since my mom really disliked anything tart, I started using rice vinegar..It is a little sweeter and not so tart to the mouth. But, I don't see why you couldn't make up a dressing without vinegar, then taste and add to it til you get a just right feeling about the dressing. My kids use to like grated cabbage,celery,carrots with mayo and some sugar and lemon juice..go figure  Add some raisins for them and they would clean out the bowl!!!

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 16, 2006)

I make an sweet coleslaw that includes vinegar.  Its really yummy!  Its different because a lot of places around here have a creamy dressing.

1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup vinegar.....I use cider vinegar
1 1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp celery seed
1/8 tsp freshly cracked black pepper........maybe more or less to your taste.

In a saucepan add the above ingredients.  I let it come to a boil and boil for about 3 minutes stirring occasionally.  I do this to dissolve the sugar. I then pour it over the cabbage and mix it around to coat it all.  I go back and mix it around about every 10 minutes for at least an hour.

I used to cut up my own cabbage and grate the carrots.  However, now I just buy the bagged coleslaw and give it a good wash and let it drain.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 16, 2006)

No, you can make it with just mayonnaise.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 16, 2006)

Can find some at http://southernfood.about.com/od/coleslawcabbagesalads/.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Elf (Jul 21, 2006)

Funny around here I have to specificly look for vinegar based cole slaw, most slaws are mayo based


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know if these terms still stand, but growing up, non-mayo vinegar-based coleslaws were always called "health salad".

And I have to admit that since moving down to Virginia I have become extremely fond of what they call "southern-style" coleslaw, which is mayo-based & does have some vinegar in it, but all the ingredients are very finely chopped - almost ground.  It's wonderful for topping Sloppy Joe & other pulled barbecue type sandwiches.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 21, 2006)

Indeed I do...just about 1/6 of a cup, plus mayo to coat...and a T. of sugar.


----------



## Lynan (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is a wonderful boiled dressing for coleslaw. Try it...you wont be disappointed!

1 1/4 Cups White Vinegar
3/4 Cup White Sugar
1 1/4 Tsps Mustard Seeds
1/2 Tsp Turmeric
1/2 Cup Water
1 Tsp Celery Seeds
1 Tsp Salt

Boil all together and I allow to reduce a little to concentrate flavours. Allow to cool ( we do not dress the slaw whilst dressing is hot) and add 1 cup oil.

This amount will dress the salad we use as follows..

6 Cups mixed Red and Green cabbage finely sliced
1 Red Onion finely diced ( or sustitute 1 Cup finely sliced spring onions/scallions)
2 Lge Carrots grated
1 Cup Chopped Parsley
1/2 Cup Sunflower Seeds
1 Cup Corn Kernels ( canned or cooked fresh)

Toss together, and add dressing at least one hour before serving. Any slaw leftover will be perfectly edible the next day with dressing drained off.

For a creamy dressing, blitz a few cornichons, pearl onions and sundried tomato's in the processor and add to a commercial mayo. Add lemon juice etc to taste. Simple and nice.


----------

